# AMR Ventura Paramedic jobs



## Surf831 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, I just saw an opening with AMR Ventura, and Gold Coast on the AMR website. 

If someone could let me know what the hiring situation is with those companies. ( for medics) 

Also a little info about working for those companies.  

And some information about the hiring process. 

Thanks


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Well we just had interviews for medics but there's going to be another test in the next couple months. We always take apps so get yours in ASAP. I can't speak for Gold Coast but AMR has been awesome. It's all 911 with a lot of BLS engines and when you run with a medic engine or squad it's first come first serve as far as who runs the call. It's a great relationship with VCFD and if you're looking into fire it's great cause the last 2 academies had 5 of our medics and the July academy has 4. A couple bonuses are that you can work Fillmore FD as a medic and get some fire exp and extra cash. We also have our lvl 2 medics staffing the Sheriff/Fire copter which is a volunteer spot a few days a month but it's amazing. That's the gist of it...


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and for the EMTs reading, we have about 12 EMT positions (none open at this time) but we always take apps for that too. EMT work on a 911 split rig with a medic and start at approx $12 an hr


----------



## Surf831 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like a dream spot to me...........My application is in so hopefully they call me soon. 

But ya a good fire relationship is always a plus. 

How many medics did they pick up last hiring?  

How does the pre-employment testing go down there? Pretty similar to other AMR locations? 

Oh ya, thanks for the great reply!


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Interviews were just last week so I don't know how many we hired. As far as hiring process we have a written exam which also includes EKG and drug calc. From there you'll have an interview. Sometimes we do skills test and sometimes we don't so can't say much there. The way we've done it for the last few classes is we hire people part time and they fill spots as needed.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 25, 2012)

Venturamedic said:


> Oh and for the EMTs reading, we have about 12 EMT positions (none open at this time) but we always take apps for that too. EMT work on a 911 split rig with a medic and start at approx $12 an hr



Great posts containing useful first hand information for applicants. Thanks for taking the time. You mentioned EMT pay what about medics,also schedule and availability of overtime would be helpful.


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Medics start at $13.70, last I heard. Generally we've been starting people as part time and you just give the scheduler your days of availability. Part time sounds scary I know but the part time people still generally end up with almost full time hours. There are only a handful of 12hr shifts. As a new hire you'll do approx 10 shifts with an FTO (full time for this period). After that you'll be back to part time for a few months. Full time shifts are on the Kelly schedule and there is overtime here and there. You'll start as a Level 1 medic in which you can only work with Level 2 medics. Once you become a Level 2 medic you can work with an EMT (extra buck an hour) or Level 1 and once you're a level 2 you can work Fillmore FD and/or on the Copter. Holler if you need any more info.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 25, 2012)

$13.70? You can't be serious!!!!!! I'm paying $10,000 to go to medic school for $13.70!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> $13.70? You can't be serious!!!!!! I'm paying $10,000 to go to medic school for $13.70!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?



Did you not do your research of the job market before you dropped 10k on the table? You had to be aware that your going to be entering into a market that is overaturated with applicants and where pay is close to the poverty line in most areas. Its basic economics that with supply out weighing demand there is no incentive for employers to raise the bar on pay and as long as people keep working for chump change its not going to change.

Bet they will recieve far more applications than they have open positions. Ventura is beautiful and the job sounds better than most others I have seen lately. There are plenty out there that might take the job for reasons other than money.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm just bewildered by the fact that there is only a $1.70 difference in pay between basics and medics. This can't be true.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 25, 2012)

That's why I left cali. I'm making way more here.


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah its not a huge difference but there's a greater pay increase for medics and EMT's can only work OT in EMT spots whereas medics can work any spot. Hey you can get out of school and go work for PRN making like 18 bucks an hour, and you'll be an expert with dialysis pt's. Like the other guy said, people do this for things other than money and this is an amazing place to get some 911 experience and actually be a paramedic.


----------



## Venturamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh also as far as the minimal difference, our EMTs also make much more than most EMT's because they really have to be the best because the medics rely on them for a lot. It's not just a "gurney jockey" position. My EMT sets up all my meds and intubation equipment on a full arrest and will lead the BLS firefighters on scene.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 25, 2012)

Venturamedic said:


> Oh also as far as the minimal difference, our EMTs also make much more than most EMT's because they really have to be the best because the medics rely on them for a lot. It's not just a "gurney jockey" position. My EMT sets up all my meds and intubation equipment on a full arrest and will lead the BLS firefighters on scene.



I wish more agencies especially those that deal with fire and or 911 had basics that were trained to function as true paramedic asisstants. The agency where I recieved the majority of my education followed the PMA model. The director felt it was important that all basics fill not only the usual EMT role but could also act as a competent asisstant to the medic. Their cars were always staffed with a medic and a basic that could fill the PMA role. The training is not really that much more but the mindset of most agencies is hard to change.

 Sadly most basics these days really fit more in the "gurney jockey" category.On the other hand many medics tend to look down on thier basic partners which can make the above partnership difficult.


----------



## Danno (Apr 25, 2012)

Imacho said:


> That's why I left cali. I'm making way more here.



I wonder how many more times you will chime in just to tell us you left CA.


----------



## marshmallow22 (Apr 25, 2012)

I applaud Imacho for leaving CA and becoming a REAL paramedic.  CA IS and will continue to be substandard in providing EMS care.  I mean really, what other state has nurses giving orders to medics?  Things haven't changed much since the days of Johnny and Roy. 

As far as AMR Ventura goes, it is probably the best or second best division (behind Santa Barbara) to work for, but in the end it's still AMR... a private ambulance company that place shareholders 1st, management 2nd, their assests 3rd, and employees a distant last.   No matter how good you think it is they will always pay low wages and will sell you down the river if needed.  Bottom line, unless you are a FF/PM in CA, you are at the mercy of your CEO, and unfortunately are looked upon as an ambulance driver (even at AMR Ventura). The relationship between AMR and VCFD is good, but VCFD will ALWAYS get and take the credit for providing care to the citizens, even if as an AMR medic you arrived on scene way before a BLS engine.   VCFD will tell you themselves they are the public safety agency, not AMR!

If you're looking for a good stepping stone, than AMR is fine.  If you want to be a FF/PM, than stay in CA, but remember, you're a firefighter 1st, then a medic.  But if you really want to challenge yourself, truly want to focus on being a great paramedic providing progressive care, make a good living (including pension, 457 plan, and great medical benefits) and still work for a PUBLIC SAFETY AGENCY (which focuses on patient care and not shareholders) then getting out of CA is the best option.

Here's a list of someof the best EMS systems in the country:

King County Medic 1, Washington
ATCEMS, Austin, TX
Wake County EMS, NC
Mecklenburg EMS, NC
Sussex County EMS, Delaware


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 25, 2012)

I really don't want to fight fires in order to be a paramedic.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the original poster was looking for info about a certain county and it's EMS system, I don't think anyone wanted to hear another rambling sermon on how much California sucks. 

That said, AMR VC is a very tough place to get into. There will be a ton of applicants for very few spots, so start trying to set yourself apart. I know the feeling, I recently moved to Ventura and would like to get on with AMR here to be closer to home. From the people I know that work there currently, they made it sound like a "it's who you know" to get in. 

Good luck anyways.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I really don't want to fight fires in order to be a paramedic.



 You may have the title of FF/PM but the chances of ending up on the interior side of a hose line is pretty slim at least with most departments. Most of the time depending on the size of the department you will be running EMS. Your cross trained to FF but with the exception of a few departments that run four medics on assessment engines your main job at a structure response will be to standby. You may work the rehab trailer on large incidents but that will usually be the closet you get to fighting fire.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 25, 2012)

Danno said:


> I wonder how many more times you will chime in just to tell us you left CA.



Probably as many times as people post how they are astounded that EMT/PM wages in CA are so low.



Addrobo87 said:


> I really don't want to fight fires in order to be a paramedic.



Move out of CA


OP - AMR Ventura is a good place to work, not the best (even for privates in CA). Decent wage, decent equipment, good schedule, good relationship with FD/ED.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 25, 2012)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> I think the original poster was looking for info about a certain county and it's EMS system, I don't think anyone wanted to hear another rambling sermon on how much California sucks.
> 
> That said, AMR VC is a very tough place to get into. There will be a ton of applicants for very few spots, so start trying to set yourself apart. I know the feeling, I recently moved to Ventura and would like to get on with AMR here to be closer to home. From the people I know that work there currently, they made it sound like a "it's who you know" to get in.
> 
> Good luck anyways.



That AMR Ventura gig sounds like something that might work nice for someone that just pulled down their retirement but is not quite ready to hit the lazy boy. Someone who maybe put in their 25 and is still young enough to work in the field. The money is sucky but everything else about the job seems pretty cool.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the medic pay true? Working on a transfer right now to amr Ventura, and I was under the impression that medics were payed in the $18 range? Anybody have any more input as far as pay goes?


----------



## VCEMT (Mar 26, 2013)

Shift differentials.


----------



## mike1390 (Mar 26, 2013)

Starting medic makes 13 and some change for a 24, and goes up from there. with a transfer and lets say 3 yrs as a medic you would be making around 15/hr. give or take a few cents.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 27, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> Starting medic makes 13 and some change for a 24, and goes up from there. with a transfer and lets say 3 yrs as a medic you would be making around 15/hr. give or take a few cents.



Thanks for that info.


----------

